# HPS Buzzing Noise ?



## Griffon (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought a 150 watt HPS kit. It is a Sun Master kit, in case any one is wondering. I turn it on and I hear an electric buzzing noise. It's pretty noisey and I was wondering if that was normal/common? I also have a 175 watt MH system by the same manufacturer and it makes no noise at all. I just set this up so I've only had the light on for 5 minutes... I'm hoping the sound will go away. I am just asking this because I want to know if I have a defective kit.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 30, 2009)

its not loud at all right?
if its just a subtle buzzing then yes this happens with all HIDs ballasts


----------



## umbra (Apr 30, 2009)

its a magnetic ballast, right. Yeah, its the resonant frequency set up between the inductor and the capacity in the power supply. A slightly different value in the components and it wont hum.


----------



## Griffon (Apr 30, 2009)

what do you mean slightly different value in the components? It isn't loud but it's just a buzzing noise, probably a bit louder than a computer but a humming noise.


----------



## Griffon (May 2, 2009)

reddy killowat. Can you help me through this a bit? I have never done this before and would like to do this. Will it be an electrical hazzard by putting a wood shim inside this reflector system? 

If I unplug the kit, do I risk electrocuting myself? On old CRT TV's you could actually kill yourself by touching the capacitor inside the TV. If there is any inherent risk like this when dealing with the ballast, I do not want to perform the procedure.


----------



## JogaBonito521 (May 7, 2009)

Griffon said:
			
		

> what do you mean slightly different value in the components? It isn't loud but it's just a buzzing noise, probably a bit louder than a computer but a humming noise.



Basically when the resonant frequency from the power supply (vibrations) has the same resonant frequency as the components of the light (could be the housing, loose bolts/parts), it causes the components to hum because they're vibrating. You could try tightening up screws or or other parts. :confused2:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 7, 2009)

Griffon said:
			
		

> reddy killowat. Can you help me through this a bit? I have never done this before and would like to do this. Will it be an electrical hazzard by putting a wood shim inside this reflector system?
> 
> If I unplug the kit, do I risk electrocuting myself? On old CRT TV's you could actually kill yourself by touching the capacitor inside the TV. If there is any inherent risk like this when dealing with the ballast, I do not want to perform the procedure.


 
There IS a capacitor in there and it WILL shock yor arse! I WOULD NOT reccomend "altering" or an any way "rigging" your ballast unless you know EXACTLY what you're doing.... "Peligro!!"


----------



## crozar (May 7, 2009)

it shouldnt make any sound , im using an HPS 600 watts and it dont have sound , you need to have 2 things with the ballast , a capacitor and an iginator 
if you did the wireings good it must not make sound , i found out that the wireing is a bit hard , i had an electrician to do it for me for about 15 $
some of the wireings require double wires in some components . and the remote wire which is from the holder to the ignitor should be less then 1 meter , from the ignitor to the ballast and capacitor can be up to 5 , 6 and i think 7 meters. 
i am speaking about the strong wires which has good quality signal like Siemens wires


----------

